# Tourentipp vorderer Odenwald 60 - 70 1500-2000hm gesucht



## raccoon78 (23. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit , 

ich will am Sonntag mal wieder eine etwas "längere" Tour fahren (muß mich unbedingt noch etwas auf den Sommerurlaub vorbereiten). Ich kann mich allerdings nicht richtig entscheiden was ich machen will. 
Vorgaben sind :

-Start / Ende in Bensheim 
-Irgendwas um die 60 - 70 km (etwas mehr oder weniger geht auch Montag ist mein erster Arbeitstag nach 2 Wochen Urlaub, da kann ich dann vor Erschöpfung im Büro pennen, das merkt keiner  )
-1500 Höhenmeter wären Ideal (etwas mehr aber nicht tragisch)
-Technisch sollte es nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein (ich brauche nicht unbedingt heftige Downhilleinlagen)
-Landschaftlich schön ( ich habe mir gestern eine neue Digicam geschenkt die muß getestet werden  )
-Und da ich kein GPS habe sollte es mit  Kartenmaterial  recht einfach nachvollziehbar sein ( was gut Ausgeschildertes wäre natürlich top)
-Oh und wichtig ist noch nach Möglichkeit kein oder wenig Asphalt.


Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen.

Danke schon mal 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## 2Burgen (23. Juni 2010)

Wie Wäre es mit Heppenheim->Lindenstein->Heiligenberg->Knodener Kopf->Felsenmeer->Milibokus->Singletrails nach Bensheim->Auerbacher Schloß->Bensheim

Sollte so 1500 hm haben.

nettes tool: http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juni 2010)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Wie Wäre es mit Heppenheim->Lindenstein->Heiligenberg->Knodener Kopf->Felsenmeer->Milibokus->Singletrails nach Bensheim->Auerbacher Schloß->Bensheim
> 
> Sollte so 1500 hm haben.
> 
> nettes tool: http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com



Danke 

Der rot markierte Teil ist allerdings eine meiner normalen (Lieblings) "Wochenendrouten"

Was neues (mit Orientierung Richtung "Osten") wäre schön.

Das Tool ist recht nett (bin gerade noch am experimentieren)
Edit sagt: Dummerweise scheinen da allerdings die meisten Waldweg zu fehlen


----------



## 2Burgen (23. Juni 2010)

Ich war früher eher Richtung Süden unterwegs. Evt. Wäre das auch was. Vom Felsenmeer mit dem "weißen Kreuz" zur Juhöhe. Dann Burgen oder Blütenweg zurück.


----------



## 2Burgen (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn du die Velo karte nimmst sind die meisten drin.


----------



## raccoon78 (23. Juni 2010)

Juhöhe und Burgenweg zurück hört sich nicht übel an..mmhhh


----------



## rayc (24. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs mit den Nibelungensteig nach Lindenfels?
(Alternativ nimmst du das gelbe Quadrat bis zum Krehberg)
Dann via Neunkirchnerhöhe zurück zum Meli.
Oder Nibelungensteig weiter bis Weschnitz und via Trom  und Juhöhe zurück.
(Kriterium wilder Osten und gesunder Büroschlaf am Montag wäre dann erfüllt )

Zur Tourplanung nimmst du einfach www.Gpsies.de und legst die Papierkarte nebendran, dann siehst du wieviel Höhenmeter und Kilometer es werden.

Ray


----------



## JensL (26. Juni 2010)

Hi, zwei Touren die passen sollten:

Bensheim -> Heppenheim -> Juhöhe -> Tromm -> über Nibelungensteig nach Lindenfels -> entweder weiter auf dem Nibelungesteig auf den Krehberg oder runter nach Eulsbach und auf den Krehberg (meine bevorzugte Variante) -> Bensheim
(Erweiterungsmöglichkeit: statt von der Juhöhe direkt auf die Tromm, erst noch nach Siedelsbrunn und dann auf Höhenweg zur Tromm)

Bensheim -> Meli -> Tannenberg -> Kuralpe -> Neunkirchener Höhe -> Lindenfels -> siehe oben
(Erweiterung: nach Tannenberg zum Frankenstein und dann zur Kuralpe)

Wenn ich wählen müsste, würde ich Dir die erste Tour empfehlen. Der Nibelungsteig lässt sich in diese Richtung sehr gut bis Lindenfels fahren, von da würde ich dann die Alternative über Eulsbach nehmen.

VG


----------



## raccoon78 (27. Juni 2010)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps

So richtig weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht wo es hingehen soll, allerdings werde ich wohl mal Richtung Juhöhe aufbrechen und dann mal schaun wie es weitergeht.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## 2Burgen (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn wir Lust hat, ein wir werden am Sonntag zu zweit von Zwingenberg den Niebelungensteug nach Weschnitz und von dort über die Tromm und den Eichelberg nach Weinheim fahren.
Sind so 80 km mit 2500 hm. Mitfahrer sind wilkommen.

Werden aber recht früh los müssen weil wir beide noch ein Stück Weg Heim haben.


----------



## Spax.X (9. Juli 2010)

versuche mal bei GPSIES.com die Tour "Four Tops", das könnte da sein, was du suchst...ich kann sie nur empfehlen!

viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ja ganz vergessen Feedback zu geben 

Ich habe die Variante weißes X bis Laudenbach und Burgenweg zurück gewählt. War genial
Waren zwar am Schluss nur knapp 50 KM und 1600 (GPS) Hm aber schön war´s alle mal, insbesondere das Weizen und der Käsekuchen auf der Starkenburg 

Danke noch mal an die Tippgeber, in der Ecke werde ich mich jetzt öfters mal rumtreiben 

Ich hoffe dass ich im Laufe der Woche mein neues Twonav Spielzeug bekomme, dann wird´s einfacher 

Gruß

Martin


----------

